# Explosion lights up sky over NYC



## Yossarian (Dec 28, 2018)

The mayor's office says this was caused by a Con Ed transformer explosion, but it looks like a job for the Ghostbusters to me.



Video of it looks surreal:


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 28, 2018)

Are you a GOD?


----------



## petee (Dec 28, 2018)

the astoria borealis


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2018)

Good riddance to it. 



> The transformer explosion that illuminated the New York City skyline late Thursday night came from one of the state’s dirtiest plants, casting new light on the city’s dependence on antiquated oil-burning power stations and bolstering calls for cleaner electricity.
> 
> This densely-populated area of northwestern Queens provides nearly half the city’s electricity from aging plants that burn number 6 fuel oil, a thick, viscous oil blend considered one of the most polluting energy sources in the world.
> 
> ...



Power Plant Explosion Casts New Light On New York’s Dirty Fuel Addiction


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2018)

Incredibly, there was no injuries.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 28, 2018)

Ice particles high up?

What are the nutters saying it is?


----------



## petee (Dec 28, 2018)

editor said:


> Good riddance to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Power Plant Explosion Casts New Light On New York’s Dirty Fuel Addiction



good find. this was a problem  in my neighborhood too, until recently hi-risers were ordered to switch their heating oil. pictures such as in this article i used to see every day.

Buildings Belching Black Smoke on Upper East Side


----------



## petee (Dec 28, 2018)

people piling into.the NYPD twitter


----------



## Epona (Dec 28, 2018)

I love the fact that they feel the need to say "no evidence of extraterrestrial activity" -ffs


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 28, 2018)

Epona said:


> I love the fact that they feel the need to say "no evidence of extraterrestrial activity" -ffs



That's what the want us to believe.


----------



## Edie (Dec 28, 2018)

Wtf is a Con Ed facility?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 28, 2018)

Edie said:


> Wtf is a Con Ed facility?



Secret alien base power plant I think


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 28, 2018)

Why is it blue?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 28, 2018)

Lupa said:


> Why is it blue?



Aliens, obviously.


----------



## petee (Dec 28, 2018)

Edie said:


> Wtf is a Con Ed facility?



Consolidated Edison is the name of the utility that  provides gas and electric in NYC.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 28, 2018)

Why was there no fire?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 28, 2018)

Lupa said:


> Why was there no fire?


FLUORIDE


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 28, 2018)

Anyway. After a bit of googling.

"When energy is deposited to air, the air molecules become excited. As air is composed primarily of nitrogen and oxygen, excited N2 and O2 molecules are produced. These can react with other molecules, forming mainly ozone and nitrogen(II) oxide. Water vapor, when present, may also play a role; its presence is characterized by the hydrogen emission lines. The reactive species present in the plasma can readily react with other chemicals present in the air or on nearby surfaces.
*Deexcitation of nitrogen*
The excited nitrogen deexcites primarily by emission of a photon, with emission lines in ultraviolet, visible, and infrared band:

N2* → N2 + _hν_
The blue light observed is produced primarily by this process.[1] The spectrum is dominated by lines of single-ionized nitrogen, with presence of neutral nitrogen lines."

Ionized-air glow - Wikipedia


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 28, 2018)

Lupa said:


> Anyway. After a bit of googling.
> 
> "When energy is deposited to air, the air molecules become excited. As air is composed primarily of nitrogen and oxygen, excited N2 and O2 molecules are produced. These can react with other molecules, forming mainly ozone and nitrogen(II) oxide. Water vapor, when present, may also play a role; its presence is characterized by the hydrogen emission lines. The reactive species present in the plasma can readily react with other chemicals present in the air or on nearby surfaces.
> *Deexcitation of nitrogen*
> ...



You do realise that cherenkov radiation also produces an eerie blue glow.  Hope petee has a gieger counter and lead underpants.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 28, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You do realise that cherenkov radiation also produces an eerie blue glow.  Hope petee has a gieger counter and lead underpants.




Does that only show in a vacuum?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 28, 2018)

Lupa said:


> Does that only show in a vacuum?



No, it can occur in water, for example - as in pools storing spent fuel rods.  Quite beautiful really.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 28, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No, it can occur in water, for example - as in pools storing spent fuel rods.  Quite beautiful really.



Yes it looks lovely. 
Can it occur in air? I can't find anything on that...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 28, 2018)

Lupa said:


> Yes it looks lovely.
> Can it occur in air? I can't find anything on that...



Get some spent fuel rods and find out.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 28, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Get some spent fuel rods and find out.


Lol...


----------



## petee (Dec 28, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You do realise that cherenkov radiation also produces an eerie blue glow.  Hope petee has a gieger counter and lead underpants.



i've been drinking water from lead pipe all my life so i'm basically inoculated.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> FLUORIDE


Distributed to the sheeple via CHEMTRAILS.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 28, 2018)

I saw several transformers blow during an ice storm several years ago.  None of them emitted a blue light.  Lots of oranges and yellows, but not blue.  This is plainly a cover story for ... aliens.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 29, 2018)

Ha...a transformer caused it.
Knew it was an alien.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 29, 2018)

Epona said:


> I love the fact that they feel the need to say "no evidence of extraterrestrial activity" -ffs



The sheeple need herding.


----------



## petee (Dec 29, 2018)

scientific explanation and more video:

How an Explosion (Not Aliens) Turned New York’s Night Sky an Electric Blue


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 29, 2018)

petee said:


> scientific explanation and more video:
> 
> How an Explosion (Not Aliens) Turned New York’s Night Sky an Electric Blue



 <pixels>


----------

